# The field



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

It seems to me that I complain about the field where I exercise my dogs all the time , saying its boring and flat and all the pics I take on it look the same

so ive decided to look at it from a different perspective ... without this field my dogs wouldnt have a tenth of the fun they have right now ...... a lot of other people and their dogs would probably be ecstatic to have a field as huge as this one that 9 times out of 10 has no-one but us on it

so from now on im going to be grateful for what I have .. three gorgeous dogs and a wonderful place for them to play in

and speaking of play ... heres a few (ok a lot) of pics taken over the last couple of days ... unfortunately not many of my Teddybear as he isnt one for running and jumping around that much , he just lies in the grass , like this , lol

















































































































































You want to see a picture of what happy looks like , lol﻿


----------



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

They all look very happy 

Luv the action shots, I always struggle to capture mine when we go out playing, I usually get a photo of half a dog or something


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I love these pics! You are very lucky to have a place like that! Loving the mid air action shots  and teddy lying in the grass is so cute  xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

prettiful as always :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

I'll swap you a super-well-behaved amazingly-awesome Westie for Toffee? :001_wub:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww what great pics! They look like their having a brilliant time!

I wish the field were like that round me, but their either filled with weeds or rape!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> I'll swap you a super-well-behaved amazingly-awesome Westie for Toffee? :001_wub:


I guarantee you'd be sending him back within a day , lol (and my OH would kill me, Toff's his dog , lol)


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

I love the other two as well, but oh Toffee :001_tt1:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

gypsy will be mine  i'll take teddy to.

you can have sam


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> gypsy will be mine  i'll take teddy to.
> 
> you can have sam


Cant I just take all your dogs (Yours and McKenzies) and not have to give mine up in exchange , I couldnt live without seeing my three's little faces


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

fantastic pics...the first one made me smile...


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Great pictures,I love the one with 2 of them jumping for the frisbee.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Lovely pics! As always


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Mese said:


> Cant I just take all your dogs (Yours and McKenzies) and not have to give mine up in exchange , I couldnt live without seeing my three's little faces


noooo thats a rubbish deal


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> noooo thats a rubbish deal


ok , ok , you can have my OH ... now dont say I never give you anything


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Mese said:


> ok , ok , you can have my OH ... now dont say I never give you anything


does he clean? if so it's a deal! if not..no use to me


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> does he clean? if so it's a deal! if not..no use to me


well he is a workaholic so he's rarely home , but when he is home he doesnt mind hoovering & helping out , and he is very good at decorating and he is always willing to take me and the dogs out somewhere in the car .... you know what ive changed my mind , I think i'll hang onto him , lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Mese said:


> well he is a workaholic so he's rarely home , but when he is home he doesnt mind hoovering & helping out , and he is very good at decorating and he is always willing to take me and the dogs out somewhere in the car .... you know what ive changed my mind , I think i'll hang onto him , lol


DAMN IT!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Mese said:


> Cant I just take all your dogs (Yours and McKenzies) and not have to give mine up in exchange , I couldnt live without seeing my three's little faces


:nono: That's just greedy :nono: Didn't you mum ever teach you to share?

:lol:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

wow, thats a gorgeous field. I have a good one near me but as i live on a farm and have an estate farm next door i don't have a permanent field for Tummel, plus i don't think it's as fun for him as it would be if he had a wrestling buddy  so i lie down in the grass and we play hide and seek but it's juts not the same!!!!

I love the pic where Toffee and Gypsy are both in the air and Teddy is lying there looking like "OMG!!!"


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

What beautiful happy dogs .


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow super pics! Those dogs look really happy with their frisbee  I love the ones where they are jumping in the air, I seem to have real difficulty getting shots like that... Lessons please?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pics - love all the action shots.
The first one of Teddy really made me smile and I love the one of Gypsy and Toffee jumping up and Teddy in the back ground.
You are all very lucky to have such a lovely open space to enjoy.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Great pics. The action shots are brilliant & your dogs are gorgeous x


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

They are gorgeous pics, the dogs look so happy
I am surrounded by fields, but the farmer owns every one of them-and keeps his sheep in there. We nip in whenever ones empty. I think you're lucky to have that-I actually prefer fields as we can play more.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Aww what gorgeous dogs you have, i love the field!! You are very lucky to have such a huge area to let them off and burn energy in!


----------

